# best pixels



## Reaper (Nov 10, 2008)

From over a year ago.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha, that iPhone is awesome. Nice work.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice! the PSP in white... Thats the first I've seen. Nice sniper too!
Could you make a DS Generations pokedex? I have been looking for one, but all of them sucked.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 10, 2008)

pic pls?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Did you make a video about that iPhone, and upload it to Youtube?!
I remember watching video about pixel art and iPhone, I think it was you?!?!


----------



## Reaper (Nov 11, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Did you make a video about that iPhone, on upload it to Youtube?!
> I remember watching video about pixel art and iPhone, I think it was you?!?!








 dewd r u sers
Yeah I put it up


----------



## Anakir (Nov 11, 2008)

The wiimote looks very well done.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was you!  Great work, really.....those tiny pixel thingies look really nice!! Just keep it up


----------

